# quelité recopie video depuis un mac



## xavax (18 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
Avez vous déjà essayer de faire de la recopie video depuis un mac? 
Moi j'ai voulu tenté l'experiance de regarder un film avec VLC en recopie ba le résultat n'est pas bon du tout... Ca pixelise ... Suis je le seul dans ce cas?
J'ai essayé en WIFI et en ethernet c'est idem.
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2013)

Je l'ai fais. Aucun souci de mon côté avec les réglages par défaut.


----------



## xavax (18 Janvier 2013)

J'ai redémarré le Mac et ça fonctionne... Bizarre


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2013)

oui peut-etre que tu n'avais pas sélectionné "adapter à l'écran..."


----------

